# KingFish



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Caught a King on the 17th of December. All my years, havent caught one this late in the year. Pcola Beach pier.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, I have been pier fishing for almost a half a century and never heard of that. Kings used to be through about the 15th of october. I guess we will start catching cobia in January now!


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

haha the runs have been wacked this year buddy caught a pier dwelling cobia in the middle of november and king have been being caught latly at pcola pier


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Water temps have been 'unique' this year that's for sure.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah it's cuz the water is still really warm for December. Otherwise they wouldn't be here. It doesn't matter the time of year, only the temp of the water. And yeah, kings have been getting caught a lot lately. A buddy of mine went out the other day and caught two and a ton of bobos


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

This weekend cold weather will run em off. 

Could be a late winter this year. Global Warming ?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Me and another guy caught the last ones off p-cola at the same time on the 15 of december about 4 yrs ago and I saw a 30-40 lber the next day running around chasing a school of small bobos. The ones we caught were about 12 lbs or so, I threw out a cig with mono for bobos then got cut off threw back out and hooked up right away. Awesome day.


----------

